# g20 touring bumper fit a sentra?



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

does anyone know if the 99 stillen bumper for the g20 will fit on the sentra. I compared my car in a parking lot today with one and they look almost the same, just nicer. Anyway stillens touring bumper for that car looks pretty good.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

hell even the oem bumper with my stillen lip spoiler would be a nice touch also. Anyone?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ive been wondering this as well.. no one has answered me either.. Travis


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I have both a 91 G20 and a 96 200sx, All I know is my stock G20 bumper wont fit my 200sx, but the stillen one im not so sure about.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

the add-on lip for the 99 G20s (P11) is not a full bumper replacement. it is actually just a lip. i dont think the curves would match up.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i did a post on the g20 to b13 bumper but no one answered me....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

nah wont work I tried a full G20 to Sentra body swap...Front, sides, and rear....they dont match up.

The stillen lip is fiberglass I believe so it may be able to be adjusted to fit...but since its actually a lip and not a full bumper I dunno if that would work....


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

the stillen lip is not fiberglass, it is polyurethane. i dont think stillen even deals with fiberglass.


----------

